# Kernel 5.15.0 breaks laptop suspend/poweroff

## Goverp

Installing gentoo-sources-5.15.0 broke shutdown and suspend on my laptop.

halt, poweroff and shutdown -P now all stop linux in the usual way but leave the machine running.  The keyboard is dead.  Also the processor seems to be in a fast mode, as the fan spins up.  Pressing the Power button for 5 seconds stops everything.

Similarly, suspend (from KDE at least, not tried elsewhere) in what appears to be the same state as above; things that should wake the laptop up don't work.

This doesn't apply to my desktop machine.  It shuts down and suspends normally, as far as I can tell.

There's a bug report on kernel lore that's probably correct; I've not tried hacking my kernel to check it.

----------

## tranquilcool

same here!

----------

## Goverp

An update to the kernel lore bug report suggests the problem is in AMDGPU.

Also, it's still there in 5.15.1

----------

## nikulinpi

Same for me, but on Intel skylake

----------

## Goverp

Hmm, the lore report says there's a patch which has been tested and found OK.  But it's in AMGGPU, so it won't fix a Skylake problem, unless, of course, you have an AMD graphics card.

----------

## bghoons

I can also confirm on my desktop since kernel 5.15.0 it has been a problem.  Shutdown and Reboot no longer work, I have to manually shut off the power to stop the machine or fans keep turning. 

Kernel: 5.15.3-gentoo-x86_64 

GPU Driver: amdgpu 

CPU: AMD A10-9700 RADEON R7 4C+6G (4) @ 3.500GHz 

GPU: AMD ATI Radeon R5/R6/R7 Graphics 

DE: Xfce 4.16

----------

## Goverp

The patch mentioned in the bug report (actually in bugzilla.kernel.org, not sure why lore.kernel.org got involved) is in kernel-5.15.5, and I confirm it fixes the both shutdown and suspend on my laptop.

----------

## bghoons

Same here, 5.15.5 fixed the issue.  

Linux is like this at times:  1 step forward, 2 steps back, 1 step forward; fall on the ground, roll around, get up:  jump 2 steps forward, 1 step back, jump in place a awhile, flip a coin:  1 step forward, 1 step back.

"If it ain't broke, don't fix it" should have been listened to.

----------

## Hu

According to the log message for the commit that is blamed for breaking this, there was a problem which this commit was trying to solve.  The video device was not fully idled, so some workloads would hang on suspend.  The attempt to fix that caused the problem reported here.  The breaking commit was not mere tinkering.

----------

